

Reinventing Capitalism: Putting Soul in the Machine - donna
http://www.enlightennext.org/magazine/j28/bloom.asp?ecp=tat-031809

======
russell
Howard Bloom thinks capitalism is getting a bad rap; what we need is messianic
capitalism. Every day we praise the food we can do for our fellow man. His
heart is in the right place, but depending on the goodness of corporate board
members isnt going to do it. Both democracy and corporations are much too
susceptible to the aggregated influence of money. Aggregated influence creates
"too big to fail banks", senators for hire, and Microsoft-like bullies.

We also have an enormously creative and productive society that encourages
things like the YC entrepreneurs, or Google, or even Microsoft. The enormous
challenge is to keep the creativity, productivity, and personal freedom while
preventing undue influence. Personally, I dont think fine tuning a chaotic
environment is possible, but maybe mitigating damage to individuals is. In any
event I dont think Howard has the answer.

